# Serie A Ethernet MUY LIGERO (en cuanto a peso literalmente)?



## gbadvancero (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola. Me presento. Soy un estudiante de ing. aeronáutica en Barcelona, España, y estoy desarrollando un proyecto para medir las posiciones de los alerones y los timones de un UAV que tenemos en la universidad (este en concreto)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

El caso es que voy a utilizar los potenciómetros que incluyen los servos que mueven tales superfícies para controlar la posición (y me olvido de montar un sistema de sensores que puede ser muy engorroso). Usaré una resistencia grande para disminuir en gran cantidad el error. 

Ese potenciómetro he de conectarlo a un microcontrolador y tengo que mandar esa información a través de ethernet, que es el sistema de bus utilizado en el UAV. El problema me surge en que necesito algo que sea MUY ligero. La alimentación no es excesivo problema ya que tengo cables de potencia donde conectar la placa. No domino mucho el tema del ethernet, así que querría algún tipo de placa al que, yo al microcontrolador le diga que quiero una salida en tal pin, y el controlador de ethernet ya directamente trate esa información y la mande via ethernet. Y todo esto en una placa lo más pequeña posible, ya que es para un avión y por tanto ni hay mucho espacio, ni mucho menos se puede poner todo el peso que se quiera. 


Cualquier consejo se agradecerá mucho


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yo no meteria ethernet en un avion, a menos que sea un avion profesional de gran envergadura, lo que haria es codoficar los datos con un el micro y mandar toda la telemetria por RF, posteriormente recibirla en la base en tierra y alli hacer la conversion Ethernet.... eso ademas te da la posibilidad de hacer control en tiempo real... 

Este tema te puede dar mas ideas... precisamente trata sobre lo que quieres hacer... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about33941.html


----------



## gbadvancero (Jun 5, 2009)

A ver, esto es un tema diferente al aeromodelismo. Hablamos de un proyecto a escala universitaria llamado ICARUS que trata sobre UAV's. no es un proyecto de un pequeño grupo de estudiantes, sino un proyecto que tiene toda una serie de departamentos dedicados a él. Esto incluye que el UAV nunca ha sido volado ya que se requiere de los permisos del estado. Pero ese no es el caso. Lo que pasa es que todo el sistema del avión funcionará mediante ethernet. Lo único que quiero es algo como un micro que tenga una salida ethernet a la que conectar un cable RJ-45 de los típicos o algo similar. 

En resumen, necesito hacer una placa a la que meterle una tensión y que emita por ethernet al ordenador central del avión.

Graicas por el enlace


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah... siendo asi puedes revisar en estos temas.... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9482.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16122.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4230.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about25232.html

En si la electronica para ethernet no es pesada, no se tus requerimientos de peso pero siendo un UAV no creo que le afecte demasiado meter un modulo prefabricado como estos:

http://www.multitech.com/en_US/PRODUCTS/Families/SocketEthernetIP/


----------



## eidtech (Jun 7, 2009)

Todo el sistema de un avión con ETHERNET..? 

Al hablar de Ethernet, supongo que también hablamos de TCP/IP, y de inmediato me viene a la mente que TCP/IP a pesar de ser "confiable" (en cuanto a paquetes entregados) no es un conjunto de protocolos que garantizen tiempos de entrega, lo cual es fundamental para un sistema que merece tratamiento en tiempo real.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 7, 2009)

Que dimensiones tendría el UAV? Por que necesitan usar ethernet?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2009)

Circulan varios ruoter wifi que son pirateables a traves de linux y que aprovechan algunas patillas libres del propio ruter para activar cargas.

http://openwrt.org/

puedes utilizar la solucion de microchip con un enc28j60

Finalmente y como siempre los rusos
http://members.chello.cz/cesko/IgorPlugUDP/IgorPlug-UDP%20(AVR)_eng.htm

Para que conocer la posicion de las alas si el servo, si funciona bien  ya las conoce?
Cuidado con los potenciometros son elementos poco fiables y extremadamente ruidosos.


Finalmente debo darte el pesame por vivir en españa, como siempre todo son trabas para hacer cualquier cosa, veremos si adena te da permiso, en todo caso deberias podeer hacer las pruebas de forma "legal" en montjuic.


----------



## gbadvancero (Jun 7, 2009)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y comentarios. 

Contestaré preguntas y haré otras tantas jejeje

El sistema será ethernet. Que por qué? preguntarselo al departamento que lo ha decidido, yo solo hago lo que me mandan.  

El UAV tiene unas medidas de 5.3 metros de envergadura (punta a punta del ala) y 2 metros de largo. Vamos, que no es pequeño el trasto. 

El tema de vivir en España, lo veo "bastante" lógico que pongan trabas, ya que hablamos de un avión que tiene un piloto automático, que aunque se puede controlar con un joystick via PC, está pensado para volar solo. Es algo bastante peliagudo y se que en todos sitios el tema de los UAVs está muy poco desarrollado. Por eso la universidad está desarrollando esto.


Luego, lo de porque conocer la posición de las alas, es una cuestión de telemetría. El avión lo puede conocer pero nosotros no tenemos esa información, solo sabemos la actitud del avión y su posición, pero no conocemos la posición de las superfícies. No es un sistema primario, pero queremos hacerlo y nos parece interesante. Lo bueno es que usamos el potenciómetro insertado en el servo.

Para explicarlo mejor, un servo tiene un circuito de control de lazo cerrado. El circuito controla la posición que tiene el servo mediante la tensión que sale del potenciómetro, y sabe si éste está en la posición que le toca, moviendo el motor hasta encontrar esa posición deseada. 


Estoy casi 100% decidido de usar un PIC + ENC28j60. He visto esta placa http://www.olimex.com/dev/enc28j60-h.html que me parece idónea debido al reducidísimo tamaño que tiene. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es que paso debería dar ahora. Tengo que conectar esa placa a una placa que tenga un PIC, no? El PIC tiene que tener una conexión con ethernet? 

No estoy muy familiarizado con los PICs (he usado más los MSP430). 

Básicamente, que tendría que hacer, programar un PIC que saque los datos por una salida de Serie del PIC y se manda a la placa de aquí, y esta ya se encarga de mandar por Ethernet la señal?


Gracias!


----------



## eidtech (Jun 7, 2009)

Utiliza un Wiznet 5100 ! Ya trae integrado el stack de TCP/IP en hardware.

Para el ENC28J60 necesitas integrar el stack de TCP/IP en software.

Ya solo es programar sockets.. facilmente lo puedes hacer con un MSP430 a traves del puerto SPI.


----------



## gbadvancero (Jun 7, 2009)

Este modulo por ejemplo?

http://www.wiznet.co.kr/en/pro02.php?&ss[2]=2&page=1&num=91



Entonces, esto se conectaria a una placa con un MSP o un PIC y ya solo hay que programar los sockets?


----------



## eidtech (Jun 7, 2009)

Si esa es buena opción, y efectivamente solo habria que programar los sockets.


----------

